# 
!
      !  :Smilie:   ,      .   .     \        .           .  :Hmm:        ,   .    -                      13% .  :     ?  ,      ,      ( .   ,             ?? - \    .          ...      30          ,      :Redface:         - ,        )))
 ,    !

----------


## .

> 13%


 .            . 




> ,             ??


    ,        .         ,              .    ""     .        ,          :Smilie:

----------

> ,        .         ,              .    ""     .        ,


             ()   )))              ,          ,               .      ???
 ***   ""     .*** -    ,  ?))
    ,       ,          .    ))                 2   ,        )))

**     : *́*   ()     ,      -  ,  .      ,      .       (   ).

----------


## .

> ,          ,


  .   ,       .         ,     .           . 



> ***   ""     .*** -    ,  ?))


    ,   . ,   .     ,    ,        -   /  .      . 




> :


    .       ,    .      ,      .      ,      ,     .  -     ,     .
       .      .        ,    ,       ;(
     .     .        ,           .

----------


## Na28ta

**, , ,   -.   .,   .    ..      13%     .       -,         .     ,   .     - ,  ,   .        .   , ,  .,      ,      .

----------

> **, , ,   -.   .,   .    ..      13%     .       -,         .     ,   .     - ,  ,   .        .   , ,  .,      ,      .


Na28ta      !!!

----------

> .   ,       .         ,     .           . 
>     ,   . ,   .     ,    ,        -   /  .      . 
> 
>     .       ,    .      ,      . 
>        .      .        ,    ,       ;(
>      .     .        ,           .


  :Wink:  
     .        .  ,        -          ,              .....                 !       -      . ???   .  -           



> ;(


          ! :Wink:  




> -     ,     .


                 ,           ,       !?!    ,           .

----------


## Storn

> .


       ?

----------


## Na28ta

**,    ..           .    ./       ,         :Smilie: .

 .     .   -     .      , ,    .       ,     :Embarrassment:  , ,  ,      ! ..       , ..        .    ,       .    ,   ,    .

.,      -,          ?      ,   .    ;     ,     ...   ?

 "  " -   !        (, ,   ,  ),    :    ,        ,       /! ,   ,    ,       , ..    ,     :Smilie:  .

----------


## WSdl

...  ,     ,      ,      ,     ?

----------

> ?


       ,      -   .      -    ,      .

----------

> ,    ..           .    ./       ,        .


      ,          ,          .         :Wink:   :Smilie:  



> .     .   -     .


    .

----------


## Alex_Che

> ...  ,     ,      ,      ,     ?


.4 .7 129-
                          ,          .

----------

> ...  ,     ,      ,      ,     ?


           ,   ,      ,     , -   ,  ,     .
           ,     ,           .           ,            ( ).             ,               ,      -   ( ) .

----------


## WSdl

*Alex_Che*,       .      ,        ,        ,      .   ,            ,             ?

----------


## Alex_Che

*WSdl*,  ?

----------


## WSdl

*Alex_Che*, ,         (         ,     ).  . ,             ,        .

----------

> ,      -   .      -    ,      .


,     ,      -    .

----------

:Wink:          (  ),             (   )   .                  ....         .          -          ?             ()     ....       ,          -       ,        ??-!

----------


## .

> .        .


   .     ,       . 



> .  -


 ,     ?  :Embarrassment: 




> .,      -,          ?


  - ,    ,     .      ,   -  ?   :Smilie: 

*Alex_Che*,            :Smilie:        ,     ,   -  ,    .   .
     ,   ,      100 .  ,      ,    5 .,       .       ""

----------


## .

**,    ,       ?         ?     , ?

----------

> (  ),             (   )   .                  ....         .          -          ?             ()     ....       ,          -       ,        ??-!


   ! :Smilie: 
       .     ,   ,   ,   (  ,      ..). ..   - .
   ,    ,      -.  .      -   "    "?

----------

> *Alex_Che*,                  ,     ,   -  ,    .   .
>      ,   ,      100 .  ,      ,    5 .,       .       ""


  :Smilie:  , ,     ,    .

----------

> ,     ,      -    .


     ?     -           ?  ??

----------


## WSdl

**,    -  , .     ,  ,   ,  ?



> ....


       ,              !



> ?


     ,  . ,     .    ,    " "  .   ,    ,         ,        ,   .      ?



> 


  ?

----------

> .     ,       .


   :   :
-    -             ,       ,
-     ,  , -    ,          ,    ,
-     ,  ,         ;
-      ,       ,     ,     ,           ,       ;
-         ,        , ,   - ;
-             ,         ;
-   ,         .
         ,  ,  ,   ,    .
         ,    . 
2.5.           :
-         ;
-       ,  ,    ;
-        ,  , - ,  ,    ;
-          ,   ;
-      ,     .
           ,       -    ,   , ,     .             .

----------

.     -       ?)))

----------

> ,    -  , .     ,  ,   ,  ?


       ,                .           100% !



> ,              !


  ,                   ,   ,     !))))




> ?


         !)

----------


## .

> .     -       ?)))


   ,   .      ( )       :Wink:  
 :Smilie:    ,   ?       ,          :Smilie:

----------

> ,  . ,     .    ,    " "  .   ,    ,         ,        ,   .      ?


 ,   ,   .         ,     -    ?          ,       ,    !!!  :yes: 
        ,        ,               :Wink: ))             -        :Smilie:  ....  ,           :Wink:   ,  ,     !  :yes:

----------

.  ,        -       ?

----------


## .

,  .
      .

----------


## WSdl

> 


,     ?  ?



> 100%


   ,              ?



> 


      ( ,   ),          .



> 


,         ?



> !)


... . . : "   !",   : "    ,      !"  : " !".   ?

----------


## Alex_Che

[/QUOTE]*Alex_Che*,            :Smilie:        ,     ,   -  ,    .   .
     ,   ,      100 .  ,      ,    5 .,       .       "" [/QUOTE]


*.*,        .       ,   ,  ,          .    ,  ,      ,      ,      ....

----------


## WSdl

> ,





> 


    ,      ...

----------


## OlgaK

**,   ?   ?       ? :Wink:

----------

> ,     ?  ?
>           100%
>    ,              ?


 1.     !          -    !
 2.   .1    .




> ( ,   )


   (




> ,         ?


   ?   ,  ,         ....    - ?       ?    )))



> ... . . : "   !",   : "    ,      !"  : " !".   ?


 ,      ,      ()    .

----------

> ,      ...


   ,   ,           ?

----------


## Lizavetta

2   .      
**       2      )           )       . **     ?

----------

*Alex_Che*,            :Smilie:        ,     ,   -  ,    .   .
     ,   ,      100 .  ,      ,    5 .,       .       "" [/QUOTE]


*.*,        .       ,   ,  ,          .    ,  ,      ,      ,      ....** [/QUOTE]

+1 !        ,                    :Confused:

----------


## ..

**,         " ".
      ?
 "" -  ,  "  "?

----------

> 2   .      
> **       2      )           )       . **     ?


2     :Wink:         ,            ,      10 -20       1   .        , , .          ,       !    !

----------

> **,         " ".
>       ?
>  "" -  ,  "  "?


  ,      ,      ?
     .
   ,          . :Wink:

----------


## WSdl

> 1.     !          -    !
>  2.   .1    .


 ?     ,      .    -         ?



> ?   ,  ,         ....    - ?       ?    )))


  ,        .  ?  ?



> ,   ,           ?


 ,            ,     -.          ,         .  :yes:

----------

> ?


   !    ...        ,  ,  !  :yes: 




> -         ?


!        :Wow:            ,        ,        ,      ? -      ?        ,     ,        ...    -               ?!       !?

----------


## Na28ta

*Lizavetta*,       .    .     ,     ,           2 ?  ,      .

----------


## Lizavetta

*Na28ta*, 
      )   ,  93  )
                   4    ,       )

----------

**, 
  :  ,       1000000,  ..  18% - 152542,37 .
   -       -   ,  -. 
      .  ,                     . 
   ?
       ,    152542 .   .
 ?          ?
      ,      -     .
 , ,         .
      .
     ?   ?
   , .
,    ,            - .
  -  ,   .
              , ,   .      .
    .
     ,  ,        .
    -    ,     .

----------

> *Na28ta*, 
>       )   ,  93  )
>                    4    ,       )


   !                 :                        !!!   ,      ...                      !!!       -             !   :    ! 
           . 
       ,        ,        ?  :Smilie:

----------

> *Na28ta*, 
>                    4    ,       )


    ?     ???    !!!     !!!            !?)))

----------

,           (       ) ,  ,        ,     ( .. -).

----------


## .

> 


  :Smilie: 
           ,        ,        :Smilie:      ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## WSdl

> !


      ,      .                     (               ?),          ?

----------


## sharmel007

> ,   ?       ,


+1
,         :Smilie:  

,          )
      ,    ,      )

----------

> : ,       1000000,  ..  18% - 152542,37 .
>    -       -   ,  -.


       .




> , ,   .      .


    ,   .

----------

> ,      .                     (               ?),          ?


  ,    ,     ,      -  !    -       ,   .     ....      ??))))          ...               ...               !!!

----------

> +1
> ,         
> 
> ,          )
>       ,    ,      )


  :Wink:

----------

> .


 :Big Grin: 
    ,   1 ,   2,     .

----------


## WSdl

> -  !


**,     : ",      .       , ,             **   **."?
"       **  ,      "?

----------

,     !!!          -   !     -              ...         ....       :Wink:  
    ,      ,  ! :Smilie:                  -   !!!

----------


## WSdl

**,   ,     ,       ,    ,    ,    ?

----------

> ,   1 ,   2,     .


   ?    ,  ?    -   ,         ....   ?

----------

> **,     : ",      .       , ,             **   **."?
> "       **  ,      "?


    ????   ,    ....      !!?

----------


## WSdl

.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Lizavetta

> ?    ,  ?    -   ,         ....   ?


  )    :       1 .    2 . 0,48 ))))))
 :Wow:

----------

> ?


        .
    ,     ,  .
     .
    .

----------

> )    :       1 .    2 . 0,48 ))))))


   ?    :Big Grin:  :Redface:

----------

> .
>     ,     ,  .
>      .
>     .


         ,    )              :yes:

----------

> ,    )


,  .
,    ,     .
   ,    )))
       : ,   ..      ,     ,     " ",     ,   ,          ..  ..          (     ,      ). 
      ,     ""    ,     .

----------

> ,    )


       . . -    .
,    ,        ,    :             .   (, ) .          .  - .

----------

,     -      .   .   -   :Wow:

----------


## ..

> 


   ?

----------

,    -  ! - ,      .    ,     !   !

----------

> ,  .
> ,    ,     .
>    ,    )))
>        : ,   ..      ,     ,     " ",     ,   ,          ..  ..          (     ,      ). 
>       ,     ""    ,     .


 ,  !    ,      -    ))

----------

> . . -    .
> ,    ,        ,    :             .   (, ) .          .  - .


 , !  :Wink:

----------

> ,    -  ! - ,      .    ,     !   !


,  !)))           )))))))) :I Am So Happy:

----------


## Na28ta

, ,     ...  ,     ,  -    ...      ? ,   "",    ,          .     ,  , , ,     .  - ,      ?      ,  ,  ?     ?     .  -       ?          -,     ,   /, //  ?   ! ,   ,   ,     ...

,       ,       ( 40..),         (  2   ,   1/4  , .. 10..).         (2   , 1     ..)      . ,      ,     .

 ,    ,    (    ), ,       " ".     ,       //,      (,  ,   //...  ).

----------


## Lizavetta

> ,  !)))           ))))))))


                    .
               .       ,        .

        ,  ,      4  1 -   . -    ,   ,     :Wink: 

         ?                ,      .                 :Wow:   .

----------

, .
          .
  -   ,        ,       .  ,         ,      ,   "",    .      !!!
     ,   - ,    .
  ,  -    -         -   ( )  . 
 - ,    .    .        , ..         ,       ,       ,    .         ,         .
 -       ,    ,    -,     .       .  
     ,    .  ,     ,      4-5   ,  ,     ,      .
  (  )     ,    (  )   ,    ,   ,  .   -   10000 (   ,       ,     ),    .

----------

*Na28ta*,        !!!   ,    !  :Wink:         .....

----------

> .       ,        .


      ,         ....  ! )

----------

**,   !   :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

> -    ))


     ,       -
- -  (     );
-        ( ),        ,              ,    ()  **    ,   ,        ,       ;
-      ( ) -     ,       ,         ,       -              ,   ,   2

----------


## BorisG

> ,                     . 
>    ?


-        ,           ,   . ""       . 
    ?

----------

*Plesen~*, ,  !   !!!  
....        ,         -      :Big Grin:

----------


## BorisG

> -        ( ),        ,


      ,    ,    ...       .

----------

> -        ,           ,   . ""       .


     ,    .  -  ?

----------


## Plesen~

> ,    ,    ... ** .


 ""           ...   -  ,     ...

----------


## Plesen~

,    29   :Smilie: 



> ( )

----------


## Lizavetta

> -      ( ) -     ,       ,         ,       -              ,   ,   2


    ,  ,  .     "          ",            -     .             -   ,     .

----------

!  !    . ,  !        :Big Grin: .          !    ,      . .

----------

> *Na28ta*,        !!!   ,    !         .....


      -

----------

